# Dumb Questions re: Paris



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

My family is taking a week-long trip to Paris in a few weeks and will be doing the usual touristy things. Our hotel is in the 3rd arrondissement. 

I'd like to get in a few rides (road is fine) if possible so I have a few questions.

* Any recommendations for a Bike Shop (especially with bike rentals) in the 3rd arrondissement or nearby?

* I assume I need to bring shorts / jersey / shoes / gloves. Do I need to bring a helmet or anything else?

* Are "shop rides" (i.e. bike shop staff lead rides) a common thing in Paris? Are there maps / guides to good road riding routes in Paris?

* Is "jersey trading" (i.e. Can I trade my new american jersey for your cool french jersey?) a common thing in France?

* My French is laughable to non-existent (my wife speaks French, I speak some Spanish). Can I get by with a phrase-book?

Thanks,
Dr.F.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

I now have a Velib subscription for the week and will pick up a Paris à vélo map. If anyone can offer suggestions to my other questions I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Dr.F.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Forest at Fontainebleau should be good for riding a mountain bike. I have only climbed there(world renowned bouldering), but some friend took a trip last fall. Apparently loads of trails and good riding. Can't help you on more details, but this could give you more precise search input.


----------

